# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  probe trong cnc có công dụng như thế nào. cách làm ra sao?

## hoitm

các bạn cho mình hỏi công dụng của probe mình tìm hiểu thì chỉ thấy auto zero.  không biết auto zero là thế nào
với lại có công  dụng khác nữa không. và cuối cùng diy nó khó không vậy. thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

auto zezo , nó là 1 cái công tắc, bác kết nối nó với ngõ vào bob  
auto bác để trên bàn máy , khi mũi phay đi xuống chạm mạch , mach3 sẽ xác định điểm đó là điểm 0 của trục z , và điểm đó cách mặt bàn bằng chiều cao của cái auto zezo
khi bác gia công thì phải  trừ bì đi chiều cao của phôi , tức là phải xác định cho mach3 nó biết là mặt phôi cao hơn hoặc thấp hơn điểm zezo bao nhiêu mm
phần còn lại code  bác tìm trên mạng có đầy ra đó 
phần nữa là hầu như các thánh trên đây toàn auto zezo bằng cơm :Big Grin: 
DIY không khó

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

như vậy mỗi lần mình muốn gia công thì phải làm vậy à. với lại cái probe auto z zero có ảnh hưởng gì tới zhome không zhome mình gắn  công tắc hành trinh. thanks

----------


## Gamo

> auto zezo , nó là 1 cái công tắc, bác kết nối nó với ngõ vào bob  
> auto bác để trên bàn máy , khi mũi phay đi xuống chạm mạch , mach3 sẽ xác định điểm đó là điểm 0 của trục z , và điểm đó cách mặt bàn bằng chiều cao của cái auto zezo
> khi bác gia công thì phải  trừ bì đi chiều cao của phôi , tức là phải xác định cho mach3 nó biết là mặt phôi cao hơn hoặc thấp hơn điểm zezo bao nhiêu mm
> phần còn lại code  bác tìm trên mạng có đầy ra đó 
> phần nữa là hầu như các thánh trên đây toàn auto zezo bằng cơm
> DIY không khó


Cơm là gì vậy?

Hiện nay mỗl lần mình set dao là phải đặt cục đo dao dưới mũi dao, set dao xong thì rút cục đó ra => hơi phiền. 
Có cách nào nó tự động đo độ dày của phôi & chiều cao của dao ko?

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## CKD

Cái máy bằng cơm làm gần tốt cái vụ này đó cụ.
Muốn chơi tự động thì cụ cần trang bị mấy món này. Xong thì cụ ới em.. em phụ họa phần còn lại nhé.
-- ATC hoặc thiết kế cơ khí tương tự để có thể đẩy probe ra vào.
-- Probe để đo được mặt phôi.
-- Z probe đặt cố định góc nào đó trên mặt bàn để đo chiều dài dao.

Cụ thể thì nhìn con datron cho dể hiểu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, lâu lâu thấy CKD thông mình dễ sợ  :Cool:

----------


## biết tuốt

mãi chả cụ nào chịu chơi atc cho anh em ném đá cái nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Cái này hình như là để đó vị trí và hình học của dao và phôi, em thấy có máy khi thay dao mới hoặc mài lại thì con dao chạy tới chạm vào cái gì đó kêu tit tit, còn nếu thay phôi thì nó tự động cắm cái gì đó vào ổ dao và chạm vào măt phôi ( dĩ nhiên là gọi lệnh  M code  gọi  là macro thì  phải cái macro này sé copy vị trí hiện  tại hoặc +/-/*/: Vào phần offset hoặc nơi nào đó do lệnh trong cái macro quyết định)
Chế thì ko khó nhưng chế để chạy hoàn chỉnh và chính xác thì ko hề dễ

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

ý tưởng như thế này mỗi lần khởi động máy lên thì chạy marco vào 1đ điểm cố định vd x10 y10 để chạm vào cái này.

----------


## nguyenson318

Để làm cái Auto Zero, mình làm theo link này: http://www.instructables.com/id/Mach3-Zero-Probe-Tool/ rất đơn giản, thành công 100%. Tớ đang sử dụng đây.

----------


## Gamo

Pp autozero như cụ nguyenson318 mình cũng đang dùng, thấy tốt. Chỉ có mỗi việc vẫn hơi lăn tăn là kẹp cái cực âm của đầu dò vào spindle là nguyên cái thân máy nối với cực âm của đầu dò luôn => như vậy có ổn ko?

----------


## nguyenson318

Mình vẫn nối mà, ổn bác ợ!

----------


## hung1706

Cái mục của người ta là hỏi Probe cơ mà... :Big Grin: 

Auto Zero nôm na là set cao độ dao, chiều dài dao để bù trừ vào cao độ phôi và chiến thoai. Tránh trường hợp set Z bằng cơm bị nhầm nhọt (cái này làm khuya hay đầu óc lơ mơ là dính chưởng ngay). Hên thì còn thiếu Z nên chưa ăn phôi, hên hên nữa thì Z nó ăn dư thêm 1 tí, còn trường hợp ghim thẳng cái đầu Z xuống bàn thì chúc mừng bác đã trúng số độc đắc kakaka

Probe thì nó set cho cả dao và phôi. Về dao thì cứ bù trừ Z từ Probe. Còn phôi thì nó chạm cả 3 phương X Y Z để set tâm và mặt phôi. Nếu phôi chưa gia công (dạng khối vuông / chữ nhật hay tròn) thì set bằng cơm có khi nhanh hơn dùng Probe. Nếu phay khuôn, chạy 3D hay lật mặt phức tạp thì dùng Probe nó tiện lợi hơn.

Còn có 1 công dụng khác hiện đại hơn thì mời các bác xơi cờ nhíp  :Big Grin: 



Thanks

----------

